# Netflix Button Being Added to Blu-ray, Web TV Remotes



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"You can get Netflix on your iPhone, game console,
and Internet-connected TV, so why not the remote?*


> *PC Magazine*
> By: Chloe Albanesiuso - 1.04.2011
> 
> Netflix on Tuesday announced that several hardware manufacturers will soon release remote controls with a Netflix-branded button for one-click access to the company's streaming catalogue.
> ...


More @ _*PCMag.com*_

Getting your own button -- this is a huge step for Netflix - recognition on the part of tv and bluray manufacturers that Netflix is not only the pre-eminent IPTV content provider, but is expected to be so far into the future. I hail this move on the part of hardware makers and heartily congratulate Netflix for being so recognized. And advice to Internet backbone operators and Internet service providers: start beefing up your infrastructure, the flood of streaming video is coming. To users, start saying so long to physical media and set aside your DVRs, Netflix has arrived!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Since this is being announced at CES, its more of a "here's what's planned to come" announcement more than anything else. NetFlix would have plenty of reason to be pleased for sure.

Having multiple Blu Ray units already that are Netflix-enabled...I don't see this as much as a big technology deal as a marketing deal. That said...it is a big deal (or at least Netflix's competitors will see it as such!).

As for the implications and success of long-term and/or mainstream streaming of HD content...the jury is still out (and will likely be so for some time), at least until more devices are in the field, and also depending on how Internet Services Providers (ISP's) address cost/bandwidth issues that have a profound impact to any success in that space.

But for now...this is quite a marketing coup by NetFlix.

Wonder if it should be posted in the CES news thread.... :shrug:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh goody. Even though I just read this, I already have nightmares about a remote with a Netflix button, and an Amazon button, and a HULU button, and a Google TV button, and a....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Oh goody. Even though I just read this, I already have nightmares about a remote with a Netflix button, and an Amazon button, and a HULU button, and a Google TV button, and a....


That entered my mind at first too...obviously there will be winners and losers in the streaming video market going forward. This would seem to put NetFlix in the former more than the later.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just plain silly. My Sony Blu Ray doesn't even have a "play blu ray" button but new ones will have a Netflix button?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Since this is a report from CES, shouldn't this be in that forum?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Since this is a report from CES, shouldn't this be in that forum?


It is.

Generally speaking, articles specific to CES (how it is ran, who is there, etc.) would be exclusive to the CES forum.

Articles about Dish, DirecTV, cable, IPTV, etc. will exist in their own appropriate forums but will have a link in the main CES 2011 forum so people interested in CES 2011 announcements have an easy place to look.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

HBO, Starz, Showtime, etc can kiss their profits goodbye even more... Really the only thing they still have going for them is some of the original series not available on Netflix, IMO.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

This is all about netflix takin on hulu and other providers of that nature...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Imagined prototype of new Netflix button*


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't see what all the fuss is about with NetFlix's streaming! Of the 40 or so movies sitting in my queue, only 1 of them (yes ONE!) is available for streaming - The Ant Bully. Whoopee!
I'm grandfathered to a super old plan that won't let me stream through my PS3 but who cares when the movies I want to watch are not available for streaming anyway. I'll stick to my old plan and save the money!

Now don't get me wrong. If NetFlix gets to where many current (or fairly new) releases are available for streaming, I'll switch my plan and make full use of streaming through my PS3 and be very happy about it.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Rob Dawn said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is about with NetFlix's streaming! Of the 40 or so movies sitting in my queue, only 1 of them (yes ONE!) is available for streaming - The Ant Bully. Whoopee!
> I'm grandfathered to a super old plan that won't let me stream through my PS3 but who cares when the movies I want to watch are not available for streaming anyway. I'll stick to my old plan and save the money!
> 
> Now don't get me wrong. If NetFlix gets to where many current (or fairly new) releases are available for streaming, I'll switch my plan and make full use of streaming through my PS3 and be very happy about it.


It all depends on what you watch. Netflix streaming has pretty much eliminated the need for any premiums in this household, especially with the Starz Play. That, and the cheap price for streaming (coupled with the amount of Blue Ray's we receive monthly) has saved us a lot of money. Can you get a lot of newer movies via streaming -- no, but there's certainly value in what they offer.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Can you get a lot of newer movies via streaming -- no, but there's certainly value in what they offer.


Very valid point! I guess we are always watching newer movies so it doesn't work for us. I sure hope NetFlix gets to the point where it *does* work for us!  And sooner rather than later.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> *Imagined prototype of new Netflix button*


!rolling I bet Netflix thinks it should be even bigger. :lol:


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Oh goody. Even though I just read this, I already have nightmares about a remote with a Netflix button, and an Amazon button, and a HULU button, and a Google TV button, and a....


My TV's remote already has a "Yahoo" button. I pressed it once just to see what it did. It leads to a collection of rather trivial web-connected apps.

A Netflix button, on the other hand, I might use more often.

As an aside ... I now have three Blu-Ray players (one retired), a TV, two Logitech Revues, a Wii, several PCs, and a telephone - each of which supports Netflix streaming.

Hmm ... our new coffee maker has an LCD screen. Maybe?... 

[Edit] I just thought of something that would be better than a dedicated Netflix button .... something I had expected Google TV to do ... integration of Netflix streaming programs into your DVR's program guide. For example, you could create Netflix "channels" by specifying keywords and other attributes. The channels would be listed in the DVR's program guide or recorded programs list just like programming from the cable or satellite. You could select and play a netflix program just like any other program.

-- Roger


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

No need for it with my Sony Bravia, you can save "Favorites" for things like the Netflix app etc...so you just click Fav's and there it is, plus does anyone actually use the remote that comes with their devices, rather than say a Universal remote like a Harmony remote? I haven't used a device remote in like 10 years.


----------



## Santana (May 12, 2010)

I miss the days when Netflix actually carried physical disks. I'm on the blu-ray plan and currently have 21 movies on waits sitting in my queue.


----------

